# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Truvalılar Türk müydü?

## anau

*Prof. Dr. Stefanos Yerasimos'un Toplumsal Tarih dergisinde yayımlanan "Rönesans Aydınlarının Türklere bakışı" başlıklı makalesi

*Rönesans döneminde -ya da kabaca matbaanın bulunuşundan 1600 yılına kadar- belli başlı Avrupa dillerinde Türkleri konu edinen binlerce kitap ve broşür yayımlanmıştır. Bunun nedeni Türklerin Avrupalılar tarafından bir tehdit olarak algılanması ise de, amaç yalnızca kötülemek ya da onların ortadan kaldırılmasının yollarını araştırmak değil, bu ilk tepkilerin ötesinde Türkleri değerlendirmek, anlamak, dolayısıyla da kendilerini bu tehlikeli komşuluğa alıştırmak olmuştur. "Barbarlık" ve "kafirlik" damgasını vurarak dışlamaya çalışan yüklü bir edebiyatın yanı sıra, Rönesans aydınlarının önemli ve seçkin bir bölümü, Türkleri kendi zihinsel evrenlerine çekip Batı'nın tarihsel ve ideolojik algılamalarıyla irdeleyerek bir biçimde ehlileştirmeye çalışmışlardır.


Türklerle Haçlı seferleri sırasında karşılaşan ve onların Orta Asya kökenli olduklarını bilen Avrupalı tarihçiler, 14. yüzyılda onlara yeni bir köken arayacaklardır. Osmanlıların Avrupa kıtasına geçtikleri 1354 yılında ölen Venedik doçu ve tarihçisi Andrea Dandolo şöyle yazmaktadır: 
Türklerin vatanı Kafkas dağlarının arkasındadır, kökenleri Truvalılar kralı Priamos'un oğlu Troilos'un oğlu Turkos'a dayanmaktadır. Turkos, kentin alınmasından sonra yandaşlarının büyük bir bölümüyle bu yörelere sığınmıştır.1 
Bundan böyle, Rönesans bilginleri Türklerin Truvalı kökenlerini tescil edeceklerdir. Türkler, Batı tarih kurgusunun kökenini oluşturan Yunan mitolojisine bağlanıp "bizden biri" olmakla kalmıyor, aynı zamanda Roma İmparatorluğu'nun son kalıntısı Konstantinopolis'i alacak olanlar, Roma'nın kurucusu Aeneas'la akraba oluyordu. Böylece de imparatorluk yok olmayıp aynı ailenin içinde kalıyordu. 
Ortaçağdan beri ve Fransa krallarından başlayarak birçok Avrupa hanedanı, kendilerini Truva savaşının kahramanlarına bağlamak, böylece Batı'da Roma İmparatorluğu'nun devamı sayılan Kutsal Roma-Cermen İmparatorluğu'nun başındaki Alman prensleriyle boy ölçüşmek istemişlerdir; ancak burada Truva kökenini kendilerine yakıştıran Türkler değil, Avrupalıların kendisidir. 
Durum aslında daha da karmaşıktır, çünkü Truva, Yunanlılarla Truvalıların savaşı ile ünlenmiştir. Bu savaşta Truvalılar yenilmiş, ancak Aeneas'la birlikte kurtulan bir grup Roma'yı kurmuş ve Roma zamanla genişleyerek Yunanlıları yenmiş, Truva'nın intikamını almıştır. Oysa Roma İmparatorluğu doğuya kayıp Konstantinopolis'i başkent yaptıktan sonra Yunanlaşmış, iktidar yeniden Yunanlılara geçmiştir. Bu defa ise Asya'nın derinliklerine sığınmış başka bir Truvalı grup, Türkler, geri dönerek ikinci intikamı alacaktır. İstanbul'un fethinden önce bu yorumun son Bizanslılar arasında yerleşmiş olduğunu görüyoruz. Kente 1437 yılının sonunda gelen Katalan Pero Tafur, burada herkesin ağzında olan bir sözü not ediyor: "Türkler Truva'nın intikamını alacaktır."2 
Truva-Yunan savaşı aynı zamanda Doğu ile Batı'nın, Asya ile Avrupa'nın birbirleriyle verdikleri mücadelenin ilk nüvesini oluşturmaktadır. Truvalı-Türklerin dönüşü de Asyalıların zaferini müjdelemektedir. Böyle bir yorum ise, Fatih'in tarihçisi Kritovulos'a göre, padişah tarafindan da benimsenmiştir. 1462 yılında Midilli'yi kuşatmaya giden II. Mehmed, Truva'da durup Homeros'ta adı geçen kahramanların mezarlarını aramış ve şöyle demiştir: 
Tanrı, yıllarca sonra olsa bile, bu kentin ve bunda yaşayanların intikamını bana nasip etmiştir. Eskiden bu kenti yıkan Yunanlıların, Makedonyalıların, Tesalyalıların, Moralıların çocukları, sayemde, uzun yıllar geçtikten sonra, biz Asyalılara karşı o dönemde ve ondan sonra da sık sık yaptıkları haksızlıklardan dolayı hak ettikleri cezayı bulmuşlardır.3 
İki yüz yıldan beri Venedik ile İstanbul arasında dolaşan bu söylentinin Fatih Sultan Mehmed'in kulaklarına kadar gelmesi ve onun tarafından da benimsenmesi doğaldır. Kendisi de gençliğinden beri bu kültürü tanımış ve kahramanlarından biri olmak istemiştir. Troya'yı ziyaret ettiği dönemde kütüphanesi için İlyada'nın Yunanca bir kopyasını yaptırmış,4 ertesi yıl, kendisi ile İstanbul'da görüşen Floransalı Benedetto Dei'ye, "aynı zamanda İskender ve Kserkses, Kartacalı Hannibal ve Afrikalı Scipion, Pyrhus ve bugüne kadar gelip geçmiş binlerce hükümdar" gücünde olmak istediğini anlatmıştı.5 
Böylece, Türklerin ortaya çıkması ve Anadolu ve Antik Yunan topraklarını ele geçirmesi, Rönesans Avrupa'sı tarafından, Truvalıların dönüşü olarak yorumlanmıştır. Ancak Osmanlı devletinin Avrupa içlerine ve Akdeniz'in batısına ilerlemesi Truva benzetmesini yetersiz bırakıyordu. Truvalıların bu yeni kolu, Yunanlılardan intikam almakla yetinmeyip, ağabeyleri Romalılar gibi yeni bir imparatorluk kurarak Roma'nın devamcısı olma yolundaydı. 1513 ile 1519 yılları arasında Romalı tarihçi Titus Livius'un yapıtı üzerine yorumlar yazan İtalyan düşünürü Niccol• Machiavelli şöyle der: 
Roma mülkünü tümüyle elde tutacak bir imparatorlugun türememesine karşin, en azindan bu topraklarin güzel bir erdem içinde yaşayan milletler arasinda paylaşilmiş oldugu görüldü. Franklarin, Türklerin, Misir sultaninin ve günümüzde Almanya halklarinin kurmuş olduklari imparatorluklar bunlarin arasindadir.6 
Bu satirlarin yazildigi sirada gerçekten de Türkler, Roma Imparatorlugu'nun mirasçisi olabilecek adaylardan yalnizca biridir. Ancak bu arada, Machiavelli'nin siraladigi diger adaylardan birini, Misir'daki MemlÃ»kluları ortadan kaldıracaklar ve yazarın notlarının basıldığı 1531 yılında, Viyana kapılarını aşındırmış olacaklardır. 
Machiavelli'nin yukarıdaki alıntısında geçen "erdem" (virt) sözcüğü, İbn Haldun'un Mukaddime'sinde geliştirilmiş olan "asabiyyet" kavramı ile eşdeğerdir ve bir topluluğun iktidarı ele geçirip diğer toplulukları yönetimi altına alması ve bir devlet ya da imperium (imparatorluk) kurabilme kabiliyetini ifade etmektedir. Böylece, Avrupa'da Türk baskısı arttığı sürece, Türk karşıtı, propaganda niteliğinde, geniş kitlelere yönelik bir edebiyatın yanı sıra, seçkinleri ilgilendiren ve adeta büyüleyen, Türklerin Roma İmparatorluğu'nun bir zamanlar egemenliğinde bulundurduğu toprakları yeniden birleştirme olasılığı ve kabiliyetleri olmuştur. 
Bu düşünce akımı Francesco Sansovino ile doruğuna ulaşacaktır. Babası ünlü mimar Jacopo Sansovino, Venedik'e San Marco kütüphanesini yapmak için gelmiş ve oğlu bu kente yerleşmiştir. Francesco yazarlık ve editörlük yaparak hayatını kazanmış, yüzlerce cilt kitabı derlemiş ve yayımlamıştır. Bunların arasında Türklerle ilgili yedi tane kitabı vardır ve en önemlisi olan birincisi 1560'ta yayımlanmıştır. 1560 yılı Türklerin Akdeniz'deki ilerlemeleri bakımından bir dönüm noktasıdır: O yıl Cerbe deniz savaşında İspanyol donanması yenilmiş ve Türklere Batı Akdeniz yolu açılmıştır. Sansovino Türkler konusunda yazılanları derleyip yayımlamayı düşünür; çünkü o tarihe kadar en azından İtalya'da böyle bir külliyat meydana getirilmemiştir. 1550'li yıllarda Venedikli Giovanni Ramusio'nun üç büyük cilt halinde yayımlamış olduğu seyahatler küllliyatında doğrudan Türklere ait bir şey yoktur. Yakın komşu konumunda olan Türkler yeni keşfedilen ülkeleri tanıtmaya yönelik seyahat edebiyatının bir parçası sayılmadıklarından, yayın alanındaki bu boşluğu doldurmak Sansovino'ya düşer. Yazar-yayıncının amacı o andaki okuyucularının beklentilerini yanıtlamak, Türkler konusunda bilenenlerin ve düşünülenlerin bir sentezini yapmaktır. Ondan önce uzak ülkeler için Ramusio'nun yapmış olduğu sentez, seyahat edebiyatının bir bölümünü oluşturduğu coğrafya türüne girer. Burada gidilecek, görülecek, alınacak yerler söz konusudur. Türklerin elindeki ülkeler ise ortak bir geçmişin parçasıdır ve Türkler konusundaki bilgiler ortak bir geleceğin kaygısını taşımaktadır. Bundan dolayı "Türk bilgisi" coğrafyaya değil tarihe girer ve Sansovino bir tarih kitabı derleyecektir. 
Kitabın başlığı, "Türklerin Kökeninin ve İmparatorluğunun Evrensel Tarihi Konusunda"dır (Dell'Historia Universale dell'Origine et Imperio de' Turchi). Bu isim üzerine durmak gerekir. Yukarıda belirttiğimiz gibi, Sansovino bir tarih kitabı sunmaktadır; ancak bu bir "evrensel tarih"tir ve böyle olmakla birlikte genel bir evrensel tarih değil, Türklerin evrensel tarihidir. Daha doğrusu evrensel tarihin Türklere ait olduğu ilan edilmektedir. Zaten imperio sözcüğü de buna gönderme yapmaktadır; çünkü "imparatorluk" olarak çevirdiğimiz sözcük, aslında "mutlak iktidar" anlamındadır ve bundan dolayı imperium tek ve paylaşılmazdır. Doğu Roma, yani Bizans imparatorları, Charlemagne ve ondan sonra gelen Kutsal Roma-Cermen hükümdarlarının imparatorluk vasıflarını tanımak istemedikleri gibi, Osmanlı padişahları da bu geleneği sürdürmüşler ve özellikle Historia Universale'nin yazıldığı yıllarda, Kanuni Süleyman, Charles Quint'i Alman imparatoru olarak değil, yalnızca İspanya kralı olarak tanımakta ısrar etmiştir. Yapıtın üçüncü baskısından başlayarak ifadeyi göreceli kılan, "konusunda" olarak çevirdiğimiz, "della" sözcüğü başlıktan çıkarılacak ve konu bundan böyle kuşku kaldırmayacak bir biçimde "Türklerin evrensel tarihi" olarak belirlenecektir. 
üç fasikül halinde 1560-1561 yıllarında yayımlanan Historia Universale'nin birinci baskısının girişinde, Sansovino, kitabın amacını şöyle anlatmaktadır: 
Yeterli bilgilere sahip olduğumuz dünya devletleri arasında, Türk hükümdarının devletini her zaman en fazla saygınlığa layık olduğunu düşündüm, halkının büyük itaatinden ve tüm Türk milletinin mutlu talihinden dolayı. O denli kısa bir dönemde ne biçimde ve nasıl bir kolaylıkla büyüyüp o denli bir ün ve şöhrete vardığını görmek hayret edilecek bir durumdur. Eğer kökenlerini araştırırsak ve dikkatli bir biçimde iç ve dış işlerini gözden geçirirsek, gerçekten Romalıların ordu disiplininin, itaatinin ve talihinin, bu devletin yıkılışından sonra, bu ırka geçmiş olduğunu söyleyebiliriz. 
Burada "talih" olarak çevirdiğimiz ve iki defa geçen fortuna sözcüğü, aslında bugün Türkçede ancak "devlet kuşu" gibi tabirlerde kullanılan "devlet" sözcüğünün eski ve asil anlamını karşılamakta, "refah", "saadet" ve "nimet" kavramlarıyla eşdeğer olmaktadır. Fortuna ile birlikte iki defa kullanılan obbedienza, yani itaat, Türklerin başarısının iki anahtarını ve aynı zamanda Roma ile Türk imparatorlukları arasındaki benzerliğin ve devamlılığın eksenini vermektedir. Ancak bir ilahi lütuf olan "devlet", Türklerin şeflerine olan itaati ve buna eşdeğer olarak kullanılan askeri disiplinleri sayesinde elde edilmiştir. 
İlk baskısı 1571'de yapılan ve Historia Universale'nin bir eki olarak Türk tarihinin kronolojik dökümünü içeren Annali Turcheschi'ye yazmış olduğu girişte, Sansovino, bu konuya biraz daha açıklık getirir: 
Türk milletinin büyuklüğünün ve gücünün büyük bir saygıya layık olduğunu her zaman savundum, çünkü çok eskiden beri var olan ordu kurumlarına ve sivil düzenlerine bakıldığında, durumlarından kaba saba birileri olmadıkları, aksine değerli kişiler oldukları görülüyor. Ordu konusunda, bizimkilerden kimlerin Türklerden daha disiplinli ve Roma düzenine daha yakın olabileceklerini göremiyorum. Bunlar adı geçen Romalıların mirasçısı olarak sefer sırasında çok az şeyle yetinirler, zor işlerde çok sabırlıdırlar, şeflerine itaat ederler, fetih amaçlarını inatla izlerler, savaş hilelerinde ustadırlar ve sonuçta askeri işleri o denli sebatla yürütürler ki kazanmak ve hükmetmek için hiçbir zorluk karşısında yılmazlar. Barış düzenine ait şeylere gelince, kavgacı insanların karışık zihinlerinden doğan tüm dava hilelerini bozarak ve başkalarının anlaşmazlıklarını çabucak kendi çıkarlarına uygun bir biçimde çözerek, bu mutlak adalet biçimi ile halklarını hoşnut ederler. Bundan dolayı, birkaç yıl önce, yapmış oldukları şeyleri Türklerin Kökeninin ve İmparatorluğunun Evrensel Tarihi adlı epeyce doğru bir kitapta topladım. Amacım, dünyanın bunları görerek ve okuyarak bu adamların güçlerinin temelini öğrenmesi ve dolayısıyla, bir bozkır yangını gibi ilerleyen ve bundan böyle başımıza felaketler getirip Hıristiyanlığın son kalıntılarını yakacak olan, dizginsiz kargaşalarına bir çare bulabilmesidir. 
Aynı zamanda İnebahtı savaşının yılı olan yeni bir Osmanlı-Venedik savaşının üçüncü yılında yayımlanan bu metinde Sansovino'nun bir "Türk dostu" olması beklenemezdi; ayrıca 16. yüzyıl Venedik'inde "Türk dostluğu"nun ne anlamı olabilirdi? Sansovino, yalnızca hasmının iyi ve doğru tanınmasının gerekliliğine inanan bir Rönesans aydınıdır, ancak bu tanıma gayreti hayranlık mertebesine eriştiğinde, Dalmaçya kıyılarından Kıbrıs'a kadar uzanan bir cephede karada ve denizde iki milletin kıran kırana savaştığı günlerde bile bu hayranlığın açıkça dile getirilmesine Venedik'teki ortam engel değildir. Aynı biçimde, İstanbul'da elçilik yaptığı sürenin en büyük bölümü ev hapsinde geçecek olan, Venedik balyozu Marcantonio Barbaro, Kıbrıs'ı ve Dalmaçya kıyılarının önemli bir bölümünü Türklere bırakan 1573 Osmanlı-Venedik barışından -ve dolayısıyla İnebahtı'dan- sonra, memleketine döndüğünde, senatoya okuduğu raporda şu sonuca varmaktadır: 
Ulu prens ve eşsiz senyörler, madem ki Tanrı'nın izniyle, Osmanlı imparatoru, sürekli zaferler sayesinde bunca eyaleti ele geçirmiş, bunca krallığı kendisine bağlamış ve dolayısıyla kendisine tüm dünyada dehşetli bir ün kazandırmıştır, sonunda evrensel krallığa ulaşmasının olasılığını göz önünde bulundurmamız akılsız bir davranış olmayacaktır.7 
Historia Universale'nin ikinci baskısı 1564, üçüncü baskısı 1568'de yayımlanır. Artık Türkler konusunda bir klasik olmuştur ve etkileri görülmeye başlar. 1566'da Tarihin Yöntemi adlı yapıtını yayımlayan Fransız düşünür Jean Bodin aynı temayı işler: 
Almanya hükümdarı Türklerin padişahıyla nasıl boy ölçüşmeye kalkışabilir ve kim bu sonuncudan daha fazla mutlak kraliyet unvanına hak iddia edebilir?... Gerçekten de, eğer bir yerlerde imparatorluk ya da gerçek bir mutlak kralllık adını taşıyabilecek bir güç varsa, bu güç padişahın elindedir... En doğrusu Roma İmparatorluğu'nun mirasçısı olarak Türklerin padişahını düşünmektir; çünkü imparatorluğun başkenti olan Bizans'ı Hıristiyanların elinden aldıktan sonra, İranlılardan Babil yöresini fethetmiş ve Roma'nın eski eyaletlerine Tuna ötesi ve Dinyester nehrine kadar olan memleketleri eklemiş ve tüm bu yöreler bugün elindeki toprakların en büyük bölümünü oluşturmaktadır.8 
Memleketi Türk tehlikesinden uzak ve asıl düşmanı Alman imparatoru olan Fransız yazarının amacı daha politiktir. Otuz yıldan beri Almanya'ya karşı Fransa'nın bağlaşığı olan Osmanlı padişahını Roma'nın mirasçısı ilan etmenin asıl faydası, gücünün temelini oluşturan o unvanı Alman imparatorundan esirgemektir. Bununla birlikte yazarın bu davranışı, Osmanlı devletinin, o dönemden beri Avrupa politikasının bir parçası olduğunun kanıtıdır. 
1573'te Osmanlı-Venedik barışını fırsat bilen Sansovino Historia Universale'nin dördüncü, Annali Turcheschi'nin ikinci baskısını yapacaktır. Aynı zamanda birinci yapıta Malta kuşatmasını, Zigetvar seferini, Kıbrıs'ın fethini ve İnebahtı savaşını anlatan bölümler ekleyecektir. Böylece baskıdan baskıya yapıtın hacmi artmaktadır. üçüncü baskıda 430 yaprak olan kitap, dördüncü baskıda 471 yaprağa ulaşır. Sansovino'nun yürüttüğü son baskı olan beşinci baskı, Osmanlı-İran savaşları dönemine rastlar ve 504 yapraktır. Altıncı baskı ise Osmanlı-Avusturya savaşının ortalarında, 1600'de yayımlanır, İran ve Avusturya savaşlarının eklenmesiyle 557 yaprağa ulaşır. 
Yedinci ve son baskı yarım yüzyıldan uzun bir aradan sonra 1654'te, yeni ve uzun bir Osmanlı-Venedik savaşının ortasında yayımlanır. Hacmi artık tek bir cilte sığmadığından ikiye bölünmüştür. Birinci cilt 471 yapraktan, ikincisi 522 sayfadan oluşur ve buna Sultan İbrahim döneminin sonuna kadar (1648) getirilen Annali Turcheschi, yani Osmanlı tarihi eklenir. 
Girit'in fethi ile sonuçlanan 25 yıllık Osmanlı-Venedik savaşı, Rönesans düşünürlerinin geliştirdiği ve Sansovino'nun yaymış olduğu Romalılar-Türkler benzetmesinin de sonunu getirecektir. 1669'da imza edilen barıştan sonra İstanbul'a gelen Venedik balyozları, ısrarla "Doğu despotizmi" motifini işleyecekler ve bu tema hızla Avrupa'da yayılacaktır. Bu görüş açısının değişmesinin nedenleri karmaşıktır: Bir yandan Aydınlanma ile Avrupa'da özgürlük kavramının gelişmesi, öte yandan Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'nda düzenin bozulmasıyla aradaki mesafenin giderek açılması. Ancak, aynı zamanda, gücü ile Rönesans aydınlarını hayran bırakan Osmanlı devleti gücünü kaybettiği ölçüde, Batı'nın hayranlığı küçümsemeye ve hatta nefrete dönüşmüştür. 
Sonuç olarak, dinsel şemalardan kurtulmaya çalışan Rönesans aydını Türklere yalnızca Hıristiyanlık-Müslümanlık açısından bakmakla yetinmemiştir. Yeniden örneğimize dönecek olursak, Sansovino'nun Historia Universale'sinin ilk baskısının giriş bölümünü oluşturan "Muhammed'in Hayatı" üçüncü baskıda çıkarılır, dördüncü baskıda yeniden eklendikten sonra, bundan sonraki baskılarda yok olur. Böylece, Türkleri aşılmaz bir karşıtlık çerçevesinde ötekileştirmek yerine, Batı'nın tarihsel ve ideolojik kalıpları içine sokarak irdeleme yolu yeğlenmiştir. Dolayısıyla askeri ve idari güçle birlikte mutlakiyeti temsil eden Roma modeli kolaylıkla Osmanlı devletine yakıştırılmıştır. Bunda jeopolitik de önemli bir rol oynamıştır, çünkü Osmanlı aynı coğrafyanın, özellikle Doğu Roma İmparatorluğu coğrafyasının ürünü olmuştur. Ancak bunu yapmakla, Batı, özellikle Rönesans döneminde, kendi kültürünün ve tarihinin kökeni olarak gördüğü Roma mirasından feragat etme noktasına varmakta, bu mirası dönemin en önemli hasmına, Türklere kaptırma olasılığını göze almaktadır. Aydınlanma döneminde ise, yani 17. yüzyılın ikinci yarısından başlayarak, en önemli temsilcisi Machiavelli olan, askeri ve salt politik güce dayalı devlet ve iktidar modeli, giderek özgürlük ve insan hakları kavramlarına yer vermeye başlayınca, Osmanlı düzenini ifade eden kavram, yerini, hayran kalınan "Romalı" bir güç yerine, Montesquieu gibi düşünürler tarafından bir karşı-model olarak sunulacak olan Doğu despotizmine bırakmıştır. 
Görüldüğü gibi, o günden bugüne, söz konusu olan "Batı"nın Türkleri "tanıması" ya da "tanıyamaması" değil, kendi ürettiği modellere göre yorumlamasıdır. Türklere gelince, kendi Batılılaşma dönemlerinden önce, bu tartışmalardan ve yorumlardan habersiz ya da en azından kayıtsız kalabilirlerdi. Ancak Tanzimat'tan başlayarak günümüze dek süregelen Batılılaşma süreci, son tahlilde Batı düşünce biçimine entegrasyonu ifade ettiğine göre, aynı zamanda Batı'nın Türkleri algılama biçimlerine ayak uydurma zorunluluğunu da getirmektedir.

Kaynak: http://www.msxlabs.org/forum/satirla...#ixzz1sef8s6O4

----------


## anau

*http://www.toredergisi.com/onturkuygarligi/truva.htm**::*
*TROYA*
*HalÃ»k Tarcan*

Bu konuda fikir yürütebilmek için, kökeni kati olarak bir türlü saptanamamış olan Hititler’den önceki Anadolu’yu keşfetmeğe çabalamak gerekir.
Sayın Prof. Dr.Afif Erzen ve ekibi, ün-Türklerin, ün-Atalarımızın, bir bölümünün on üç binlerde Orta Asyadan Doğu Anadolu’ya göç etmiş olduklarını ortaya çıkarmışlardır _(Doğu Anadolu ve Urartular, TTK 1984 Ank)_.
üte yandan, bir öteki bölüm, ün-Türkler de İstanbul yöresine, Kemerburgaz mağarasına ve Fikirtepe’ye yerleşmişlerdir; toprak kaplar üzerindeki 5500 tarihlerini veren ün-Türkçe OQ ve OZ damgalarından _(Alpay Pasinli, İst.Archeological museum. A Turizm, 1995 İst.)_ bu bilgileri edinmekteyiz..
Daha ilerki dönemlerde, yaklaşık İü. 1980’lerde İstanbul’da İlk ün-Türk siyasal kuruluşlarını gerçekleştirmişlerdir. 
UW-ON’lar ve OY-URUM ATIN...Başkent İstanbul’un ilk adı olan OY-Oğ’dur _(Türük BÃ¯l Tarihi, üngre-Bingabaşı, bölüm 15-Anadolu Proto-Türkleri, Kazım Mirşan).._

Bu ün-Bilgilere ilaveten, 41 lehçeden oluşan Türkçeden (Başkakov) bu dönemlerle ilgili belgeleri okuyabilmek için gerekli Asya Lehçelerini bilmek gerekir...üünkü, yukarda görüldüğü gibi, Anadolu’nun dip kültürü ün-Atalarımıza aittir. 

Gelelim TROYA’ya..
Tübingen üniversitesinde, yıllardır Troya Projesini yürüten Sayın Profesör Manfred KORFMANN’ın bu konuda varmış olduğu sonuçları kısaca görelim ; sn. arkeolog N.Bayçin’den okuduğumuza göre:
Evrensel tarih ve kültür için varmış olduğu çok önemli ilk sonuç şudur : 
Troya, Antik Yunan kültürüne değil , eski bir Anadolu kültürüne aittir. 
Bu konuda sn. Profesör’ün ileri sürmüş olduğu fikirler arasında bulunan beş öğe ün-Türk Kültürünü ilk seviyede ilgilendirmektedir.

1/*‘’...Troyalılar ölülerini yakarlar...’*’, ün-Türk kültürünün karakteristiklerin den biri olan Ateş Kültünün varlığı Troya’da görmekteyiz. ün-Atalarımız , halkına iyi hizmet etmiş olan BUğ (bey- Han, Qağan)u ödüllendirmek için,vücudunu ateşe verirler, Can’ı Tanrıya Uçar, külleri yeryüzünde kalır.

2/* ‘’...Yunan’la olan savaşta, kentten kaçanlar arasında, TURCİ’ler vardır...’’* Bu bulgu, Türklerin Anadolu’ya (İS.1071)de değil, binlerce yıl önce gelmiş olduklarını gösterir.

3/ *‘’...Troyanın esas adı WİLUşA’dır.*..’’
Luvi diline ait olduğu sanılan bu ad, ün-Türkçedir. 
UW – ÃL – Uş/A Olmalıdır: UW = kutsal; ÃL = halk; Uş = yönetim; A = son ek ‘’İ’’... KUTSAL HALK YüNETİMİ... Bu noktadan hareketle, Luvi dili adı altında tanınan dilin ün-Türkçe olması olasılığı ortaya çıkar!

4/’*’... TRO / İA...’*’
(İA, İE) son ekleri, ön-Türkçedeki İERüü fiilinden gelmektedir.
Buna göre, TRO – İA, Tro’lar ülkesi demektir; Arab/İA, Türk/İE, Greç/YA,
Mezopotam/İA gibilerden… Bundan sonra sorun TRO kelimesinin anlamına kalmaktadır? Acaba AT-UR..ONG?....’İA mı dır ?

5/ *‘’...ülülerini Küp mezarlara koyarlar...’’*
Ateş kültü gereği, Buğ’un ateşe verilen vücudunun külleri ve yanık kemikleri toprak kaplarda saklanır.
Bunlardan birinin göğsünde ön-Türkçe bir cümle vardır:
TüRT Oü(ong) OQ... Anlamı ‘’dört öğede başarı’yı okuma’’
Dört cihanda, yani Evrende başarı sahibi olma, ‘’ ülümsüzlük...

Toprak kabın, yukarı doğru kıvrılmış kulpları, ve yüzünün bir tür gagalı hali ona KUş şekli vermektedir. Yukarda gördüğümüz gibi,
BUğ’(bey’in Han’ın) canının tanrıya geçişi için Uü kavramı kullanılmakta ve günahsızlık damgası olan OQ, ‘uçan kuş’un stilize edilmiş şekli idi
Buradaki gagasız toprak kap şeklini (İü. 4)binlerde Orta Asya da , (İü.3)binde Doğu Anadolu’da KARAZ kazılarında bulunmaktadırlar.

Bu verilere göre; 
Troya’nın dip kültüründe ün-Türk kültürü olduğu meydandadır. Ancak, belirli bir dönem sonra bu dip kültür üzerinde yeni bir Anadolu ün-Türk Kültür sentezi meydan gelmiş olabilir diye düşünmekteyiz...
Yeni bulgular sonucu Troya’nın tümüyle, ün-Türk olduğu da ortaya çıkabilir... Bekleyeceğiz.

Sonuç : Troya ya da Hititler konusunda bilimsel seviyede tartışabilmek için,
ün-Türklerin varlığını, kültürlerini bilmek gereklidir. 
Hititler’e gelince, onlar bizim atalarımız değil iseler de, Eğer, Akurgal’ın dediği gibi, QURGAN halkı iseler, onların ataları da ün-Türklerdir.


_Â© TüRE DERGİSİ 2003/5 Sayıdan alınmıştır._

Kaynak: http://www.msxlabs.org/forum/satirla...#ixzz1seg9NlOs

----------


## anau

Truvalılar türk mü ? Türkler Truvalı mı ?
Türklerin kökeni konusunda sayısız teori vardır. Neredeyse tüm insan topluluklarının Türklerden çıktığını savunanlar da bulunur. şimdi de "Türkler Truva'dan mı çıktı? Roma'yı da Truvalılar mı kurdu?" tartışması çok güncel. Toplumsal Tarih dergisinin ağustos sayısında, Prof. Dr. Stefanos Yerasimos, Rönesans dönemi belgelerine dayanarak yukarıdaki cümleyi doğrulamış durumda. Yerasimos, "Türkler, Romalıların Mirasçısı mıdır?" başlıklı yazısında 1354 yılında ölen Andrea Dandolo adlı Venedikli tarihçinin yazdıklarına dayanarak şunları söylüyor: "Türklerin anavatanı Kafkas dağlarının arkasındadır. Kökenleri Truva kralı Priamos'un oğlu Troilos'un oğlu Turcos'a dayanmaktadır. Turcos, kentin alınmasından sonra yandaşlarının büyük bölümüyle bu yörelere sığınmıştır."

üstelik Yerasimos, başka belgelere de dayanarak Yunanlara yenilen Truvalılardan kurtulan Aeneas ve arkadaşlarının, Roma'yı kurduklarını, Romalıların da Yunanları yenerek Truva'nın intikamını aldıklarını yazısında belirtiyor.

Hal böyle olunca, ortaya şöyle bir denklem çıkıyor: Truva savaşından iki grup kurtulur, bir bölümü Roma'yı kurar, kalanları Kafkasya'ya kaçar. Kökenler bir olduğuna göre Truvalılar, Türkler ve Romalılar akrabadır. Gerçi Yerasimos, yazısında bu iddianın nedenlerini de belgelere dayanarak açıklıyor.

Ancak, bu yazıdaki iddialar karşısında insanın aklına ister istemez o meşhur soru geliyor: "İyi ama Türkler gerçekten nereden geldi?" 
Aşağıda okuyacağınız ve Türklerin kökenleriyle ilgili olarak görüşlerine başvurduğumuz kişilerin ortaya attıkları iddialar, açıkçası bizi şu sonuca götürdü: Kimmeryalı Conan bile Türk olabilir. üünkü Kimmerler adlı bir kavim, Karadeniz'in kuzeyinde yaşamış.

Kaldı ki, Yeni Türkiye Araştırma ve Yayın Merkezi tarafından hazırlanan 'Tarih Boyunca Türkler' soyağacında da Kimmerlerden söz ediliyor. üstelik, Conan çizgi romanının yaratıcıları duyduğumuza göre Milattan ünce 1000. yüzyıla kadar olan tarihi, bilim adamlarıyla incelemişler ve ortaya meşhur Kimmerya ve havalisi ile ilgili harita çıkmış. Yani adamlar kafadan atmamış. Neyse sıcak yaz günlerinde size serin mi serin bir konu; buyurun okuyun. 


.Troyalılar Türk müydü? Hadi canım, bu saçma soru da nereden çıktı demeyin. Bu soru ortaçağdan bu yana yerli yabancı pek çok kişi tarafından sorulmuş ve tartışılmıştır. 

Osmanlı Devleti’nin yükseliş döneminde, özellikle Osmanlı donanmasının tüm Akdeniz’de üstünlük sağlamasından sonra, Rönesans Avrupası ‘Bu Türkler de nereden çıktı?’ diye sormaya başlamış. 

O dönemde pek çok kişi tarafından kabul edilen bir teoride, Türkler aslen Troyalı savı öne sürülmüş. Adları, Troya düştükten sonra Asya’nın içlerine kaçan Troyalı generallerden Turkus’tan geliyormuş. Binlerce yıl Asya’da kalan Türkler, Troya yenilgisinin öcünü almak için geri gelmişler, almışlar ve Avrupa’ya yönelmişler. (Kaynak: James Harper, Rome vs. İstanbul: Competing Claims and the Moral Value of Trojan Heritage) 

ünlü tarihci Gibbon’un bile Roma İmparatorluğu’yla ilgili dev eserinde değindiği gibi, bir başka açıklamaya göre; Türklerin soyu, Homeros’un değilse bile Virgil’in sözünü ettiği cengÃ¡ver ‘Teucri’den geliyormuş. 

‘Türk’ anlamına gelen Latince ‘Turci’ ve İtalyanca ‘Turchi’ sözcükleri buradan esinlenmiş... 

1453’te İstanbul’un muhasarası sırasında kentte bulunan Kardinal İsidore yazdığı bir mektupta Sultan İkinci Mehmet’ten ‘Troyalıların Prensi’ şeklinde söz etmiş. (Kaynak: Terence Spencer, Turks and Trojans in the Renaissance) 

Deneme türünün babası sayılan Montaigne, Fatih Sultan Mehmet’in Papa İkinci Pius’a yazdığı mektupta ‘İtalyanlarla aynı kökten olduğumuz ve onlar gibi Hektor’un öcünü almak hakkımız olduğu halde, İtalyanların bize düşmanca davranmalarına ve Rumları korumalarına şaşıyorum’ yazmış. 

Gerçekten Roma İmparatorluğu’nu kuranlar ve yönetenler de kökenlerinin Troya’da bulunduğunu öne sürüyorlardı. Virgil dev eseri Aenid’te Troyalı Aenas’ın Roma’ya gidiş öyküsünü anlatır. 

Fatih Sultan Mehmet’in İstanbul’un fethinden birkaç yıl sonra üanakkale’ye Troya’nın bulunduğu bölgeye gelerek o büyük savaşın kahramanlarına övgüler düzdüğü ve Yunanlılardan Hektor’un öcünü aldığını söylediği tarihçi Kritopulos tarafından anlatılır. 

Türklerin Troyalı olup olmadığı Rönesans döneminin önemli tarihsel tartışmalarından birisini oluşturmuş. üzellikle başlangıç dönemlerinde Katolik Avrupa’nın, Troya kökenli Türklerin ‘yoldan çıkmış’ Yunanlıları yenmesine sempatiyle baktığı anlaşılıyor. Hatta bir şair ‘Yunanlılar antikçağlarda kendilerinden başka herkesi barbar saymalarının cezasını çekiyorlar’ diye yazmış. 

*Kilise ve Papa başrolde* 
Ne var ki, Türklerin Avrupa’daki ilerleyişi Katolikleri de korkutmaya başlayınca bu kez tam tersi savlar ön plana çıkmış. ‘KÃ¡fir’ Türklerin asalet sembolü Troyalıların torunları olamayacağı, gerçek Troyalılığın Kutsal Roma İmparatorluğu’na ait olduğu vurgulanmış. Katolik Kilisesi ve Papa, Türklere yönelik bu dışlama kampanyasında başrolü oynamışlar. Türk tekrar ‘öteki’, ‘yabancı’, ‘dışarıdaki’ rolüne itilmiş. 

Sabahattin Eyüboğlu ‘Mavi ve Kara’ adlı denemeler kitabında Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ün yanındaki bir subaya ‘Dumlupınar’da Troyalıların öcünü aldık’ dediğini yazar. Bu gerçek midir, yakıştırma mıdır, bilemem. Yakıştırma olsa bile, yakışan bir yakıştırma olduğuna kuşku yok. 

Tarihçi Reşit Saffet Atabinen’in ‘Türklerin Avrupalılarla Müşterek Troya Menşeleri Efsanesi üzerine Araştırma’ adlı ve 1951 tarihli bir kitabı olduğunu değerli düşünür Arslan Kaynardağ’ın ‘Troyalıların Türklüğü Konusunda Düşünceler’ başlıklı yazısında okumuştum (Cumhuriyet, 6 Mayıs 1994). Ne yazık ki, o kitabı bulabilmiş değilim... 

Gördüğünüz gibi ‘Troyalılar Türk müydü?’ sorusu o kadar da uydurma bir soru değil. 



NOT:TRUVA FİLMİNİ İZLEDİYSENİZ DAHA İYİ ANLARSINIZ

----------


## anau

Hektor'un intikamını almak!

Onlar, Anadolu'da kazandıkları büyük başarılardan sonra "Truva'nınintikamını aldım" dediler; onlar kendilerini Truvalı kahraman Hektor'laözdeşleştirdiler, onlar Doğu'nun son kahramanları, Son Truvalısı idiler. OnlarFatih Sultan Mehmet ve Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'tü.

Son Truvalılar'ın çıkış noktası, Fatih Sultan Mehmet ve Mustafa KemalAtatürk'ün kendilerini "Doğu kahramanlığının" sembolü Truva'ylaözdeşleştirmeleridir. Son Truvalılar'da cevap verilen sorulardan bazılarışunlardır:

Homeros'un İlyada ve Odysseia destanlarının bilinmeyen kaynakları nelerdir?

Atlantis ve Mu gibi "kayıp uygarlıklarla" Truva arasında nasıl birilişki vardır?

Truva Savaşı'nın, tarihin ilk "medeniyetler çatışması" olduğu doğrumudur?

Truva Savaşı'yla üanakkale Savaşı arasındaki "düşündüren"benzerlikler nelerdir?

Batı neden önce Truva'yı Türklerle özdeşleştirmiş, sonra Truva'ya sahipçıkmıştır?

Nazi lideri Hitler'in sahip çıktığı Truva bulgusu nedir?

Truvalıların devamı olan Roma'nın kurucusu Etrüskler "Türkkökenli"midir?

Ve Truvalılar Türk müdür?

Köklü uygarlığımızın derinliğini ortaya koyan Son Truvalılar, tarihe bakışınızıdeğiştirecek özgün ve bilimsel bir çalışmadır.
Son Truvalılar, arkeolojik ve antropolojik bulgular ışığında tarih içindeTruvalıların izini sürmektedir.

Siz de eğer Son Truvalılarla birlikte bu yolculuğa katılacak olursanız,yakışıklı Prens Paris'le güzel Helena'nın dillere destan yasak aşkınıgözlerinizle görecek, Truva Savaşı'nda Hektor'la Aşil'in mücadelesine tanıkolacak, Son Truvalı Aenias'la birlikte maceralı bir yolculuktan sonra İtalya'yavaracaksınız. Kayıp Kıta Atlantis'ten Kayıp Kıta Mu'ya, Antik Girit'ten eskiMısır'a, Anadolu'dan Mezopotamya'ya; Hititlere, Sümerlere, oradan da OrtaAsya'ya kadar uzanacaksınız. İlyada ve Odysseia'nın anlatıcısı ünlü ozanHomeros'la tanışacak, Schliemann'ın bulduğu hazineleri görecek, en önemlisi deTopkapı Sarayı'nda Fatih'le tanışıp oradan Ankara'ya geçerek Atatürk'leTruva'yı konuşacaksınız!
(Tanıtım Bülteninden)

----------


## anau

Son Truvalılar/ Truvalılar Türkler ve Atatürk

Bir aşk Truva'yı yıkımanasıl götürdü? 
-Truva Savaşı'nı anlatan *Homeros*'unSümerlerle ve *Türkler*leolan şaşırtıcı ilişkisi neydi? 
-Truva'nın kökleri hangi kayıp uygarlıklaradayanıyordu? *Atlantis*'emi Mu'ya mı? 
-Atlantis, Girit ve Truva'yı Orta Asya'ya bağlayanneydi? 
-Truva Savaşı *tarih*inilk *medeniyetler çatışması* mıydı? 
-Truva Savaşı'yla *üanakkale* Savaşıarasındaki düşündürücü benzerlikler nelerdi? 
-Batı neden Truva'ya sahip çıktı? 
-*Hitler* hangiTruva bulgusuna sahip çıktı? Nazi liderin gizli amacı neydi?
-Truva'dan İtalya'ya göç ettikleri düşünülenEtrüskler Türk müydü? 
-*Atatürk* veFatih Truva'nın intikamını nasıl aldı? 
-Truvalılar Türk müydü? 
Ve daha pek çok sorunun yanıtını Son Truvalılar'dabulacaksınız? 
Atatürk, Büyük Taarruz'dan sonra 1922 yılında, kanve barut kokuları arasında, yanındaki bir subayın da duyabileceği biçimde"Truva'nın intikamını aldım" demişti. *Fatih Sultan Mehmet* deİstanbul'un fethinden sonra Truva'ya giderek Truvalı kahramanların anısınakurban kesmişti. O gün genç padişahın dudakları arasından şu *sözler*dökülmüştü:"Truvalıların öcünü aldım." 
"Son Truvalılar"ın çıkış noktası, ikibüyük *devlet* adamınınTruva hakkında söyledikleri iddia edilen bu *sözler*dir."Son Truvalılar" *tarih*inderinliklerinde Truvalılarla *Türkler* arasındakiilişkinin izlerini sürmektedir. "Son Truvalılar"da bugüne kadarduymadığınız "öteki *tarih*"lekarşılaşacak ve çok şaşıracaksınız. 
"Son Truvalılar"da: 
- *Homeros*'un"İlyada ve Odessa" destanlarının kaynakları Doğu'da aranmakta, 
- Kayıp uygarlıklarla Truva arasındaki bilinmeyenilişkiler açıklanmakta, 
- Truva Savaşı'nın *tarih*inilk *medeniyetler çatışması* olduğuileri sürülmekte, 
- Truva Savaşı ile *üanakkale* Savaşıarasındaki düşündürücü benzerlikler ortaya konmakta. 
- Batı'nın bir zamanlar neden Truva'ya sahipçıktığı açıklanmakta, 
- Truvalılarla akraba olduklarına inanılan Roma'nınkurucusu Etrüsklerin Türk kökenli olduklarını ileri sürülmekte ve"Truvalılar Türk müydü? sorusuna son bulgular ışığında yanıtverilmektedir. 
Köklü uygarlığımızın derinliğini ortaya koyan"Son Truvalılar" *tarih*ebakışınızı değiştirecek özgün ve bilimsel bir çalışmadır..SİTE:www.k

----------


## anau

*Truvalılar Türk müydü?*Gösterime girdiğinden bu yana büyük yankı uyandıran Troy filmiyle ilgili son tartışma Truva halkının kökeniyle ilgili. Tarihçiler ikiye bölündü. Türk'tür diyen de var; sadece Anadolu Uygarlığı'nın parçası diyen de...
*Bülent GüNAL - Mert İNAN*Dünya sinemaları ile aynı anda Türkiye'de de vizyona giren ve İzmirli şair Homeros'un İlyada destanından uyarlanan "Troy" (Truva) filmi, gösterime girdiği günden beri tartışılıyor. ünce filmin neden Malta ve Meksika'da çekildiği sorgulandı. CHP Antalya Milletvekilleri Feridun Baloğlu ve Tuncay Ercenk Truva'nın neden ait olduğu topraklarda, üanakkale'de çekilmediğinin yanıtlanması istemiyle Meclis'e soru önergesi sundu. Ardından filmde kullanılan kostümler İngiltere'de sergilenirken; Truva Müzesi'nin personel yetersizliği nedeniyle kapalı tutulması gündeme geldi. Filmle ilgili son tartışma ise Truvalılar Türk müydü, değil miydi?.. Haluk şahin ve Murat Bardakçı'nın köşelerinde değindikleri konuyu tarihçi ve türkologlara sorduk. Genel kanaat Türk değillerse bile Truvalıların Anadolu Uygarlığı'ndan geldikleri yönünde...
*Türkler adlarını Troyalı general Turkus'tan alır*
Haluk şahin, Radikal'deki köşesinde Truvalıların Türk olduğuna dair iddiaların Ortaçağ'dan beri süre geldiğini yazdı: "Türkler, Troya düştükten sonra Asya'dan kaçıp yıllar sonra bu yenilginin öcünü almak için geri geldiler." şahin, tarihçi James Harper'ın şu sözlerini hatırlattı: "Türkler adlarını Truva düştükten sonra Asya'nın içlerine kaçan Troyalı generallerden Turkus'tan alır." İşte şahin'in yazısından alıntılar: "İstanbul'un fethinden sonra Kardinal Isidore yazdığı bir mektupta Fatih Sultan Mehmet'ten Truvalıların Prensi diye söz ediyor. Montaigne, Fatih'in Papa II.Pius'a yazdığı mektupta, 'İtalyanlarla aynı kökten olduğumuz ve onlar gibi Hektor'un öcünü almak hakkımız olduğu halde İtalyanların bize düşmanca davranmalarına şaşırıyorum' demişti."
*Atatürk de Truva'nın öcünü aldık demişti*
Truva'nın orijinal hikayesini anlatan Hürriyet Gazetesi tarih yazarı Murat Bardakçı da pazar günü şöyle yazıyordu: "Mustafa Kemal Paşa'nın 1922'deki büyük zaferden sonra İzmir'e uzanırken beraberindekilere söylediği iddia edilen 'Truva'nın öcünü aldık' sözünün temelinde Truva'nın bir Anadolu şehri olduğu inancı vardı. Paşa Afyon'da kazandığı zaferin Anadolu'nun Yunanistan'dan binlerce sene sonra alınmış olduğunu söylemekteydi."
*Ord. Prof. Reha Oğuz Türkkan:Truvalılar Türk hem de üntürkler kavminden*
Truvalılar Türk'tür. Tarihte üntürk'ler diye bir kavim vardır. Bunlar ilk Türk'lerdir ve bir kısmı M.ü. 3200-1100 yılları arasında Mezopotamya'ya, bir kısmı da üanakkale'ye göç etti. Bunlara Avrupa'da Etrüsk'ler deniyordu. E sonradan eklenmiştir; E'yi atın; bu Türkler anlamına gelir. Truva da kökeni itibarıyla Türk anlamına gelir. Truva Savaşı sonrası bazı Türkler Orta Asya'ya göç etti. Sonra Bizans'a akın etti. Bizanslılar "yenilen Truvalüar öç almaya geliyor" diyordu.
*Prof. Dr. Oktay Belli (İst. üniv.):Ayasofya gibi Truva'nın da tapusu bizde*
Truvalılar Türk değil, Anadolu uygarlığının temsilcisidir. Doğu-Batı medeniyetlerinin en büyük çatışması Truva'da olmuştur. Truvalüar Hititlerin bir uzantısıdır. Fatih Sultan Mehmet İstanbul'u aldığında "Truva'nın öcünü aldık" demiştir. Truva'yı sahiplenmeyen bir Türk büyüğü gösteremezsiniz. Truva Anadolu'nun parçasıdır. Ayasofya gibi Truva'nın da tapusu bizdedir. Hittiler sahip çıkacak değil ya! O uygarlığın mirasçıları bizleriz, tabii biz sahipleneceğiz.
*Reyhan Körpe (Onsekiz Mart üniv.): Türk değiller ama Anadolu kültüründen*
Truvalılara Türk diyemeyiz, onlar bir Anadolu kavmi. Hittilerle akrabalar. Bunu nereden çıkarıyoruz? 1995 yılında kazılarda bir Luvi mührü bulduk. Luvi, Hittilerin içinde bir halktı. Truva'da bulunmuş tek yazılı kaynak o. Ayrıca Truva'nın çanak çömleklerine, mimarisine bakıyorsunuz, tam bir Anadolu kültürü. Türk mimarisine, kültürüne benzemiyor. Türkler de bir Anadolu halkı olduğuna göre Truvalıları benimsemekten daha doğal bir şey olamaz.
*Altan Deliorman (Tarihçi): Truvalılara Türk demek fantazidir*
Truvalılar Türktür diye bir şey ilmi değildir. Türk tarih araştırmaları, Türk olan kavimleri, nerede ne zaman yaşadıklarını açık açık belirtir. Bunların arasında Truvalüar yoktur. Truvalüar Türklerin Anadolu'ya gelişinden yüzyıllar önce Anadolu'da yaşamış bir uygarlıktır. Hint-Avrupa kavmidir. Anadolu'da yaşayan kavimlerin Türk olduğu yolunda da iddialar ortaya atılmıştı. Bütün dillerin Türkçe'den türediği söylenmişti. Bunlar fantazi ürünüdür, heyecan yaratır.
*Truva Salonu açıldı ötekiler kapandı!*
Truva filminin gösterime girmesi üzerine 9 yıldır personel yetersizliği yüzünden kapalı tutulan İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzesi içindeki Truva Sergi Salonu ziyaretçilere açıldı. Açıldı açılmasına ama bu kez de diğer 4 salon kapandı.

1 milyonu aşkın tarihi eserin sergilendiği İstanbul Arkeoloji Müzesi, Klasik Arkeoloji, Eski şark ve üinili Köşk olmak üzere 3 büyük müzeyi barındırıyor. Tam kapasite hizmet verebilmesi için gerekli personel sayısı 10 kişi. Personel yetersizliği nedeniyle sıkıntı yaşanan yerlerin başında da dört salonun olduğu ek bina geliyor. Halen 19 kişinin görev yaptığı ek binada 29 kişi olması gerekiyor. Buradaki 29 nolu salonda Trakya, Bitinya ve Bizans eserleri, 30 nolu salonda tarih öncesi İstanbul eserleri, 38 nolu salonda Truva eserleri ve 42 nolu salonda da Suriye, Kıbrıs, Filistin sergi salonu bulunuyor. Bunlar içinde en çok ilgili filmin de etkisiyle Truva salonu görüyor. Ancak Truva'yı gezenler 42 nolu salona giremiyor. üünkü aynı anda 4 salon açılamıyor.
*'Allah Amerikalılar'dan razı olsun'*
*Hakan Yılmaz:* Gazetelerde müzeyle ilgili haberleri okudum. Truva Salonu'nu çok merak ettim. Elimizde böyle görkemli bir müze var ancak personel yetersizliği yüzünden salonların bir kısmı kapalı tutuluyor. Kültür Bakanlığı bu büyük esere sahip çıkmalı. Truva Filmi gündeme gelmeseydi eminim bu sergiyi gezme fırsatım olmayacaktı.
*Esen Mermer:* Daha önce ziyaret etmek istedim ancak Truva Salonu kapalıydı. Allah, Amerikalılardan razı olsun! Onların sayesinde Truva Sergi Salonu'nu geziyoruz. Herhalde film çıkmasaydı daha 50 yıl beklerdik. İki-üç nöbetçiyle böylesi zenginliklerimizi tanıtamayız. Ankara'nın bir an önce tarihi eserlere sahip çıkması gerekiyor.

----------


## anau

*
http://www.kalemlervekiliclar.com/fo...lar-Turk-muydu
http://www.facebook.com/video/video....84686821557408

Sinan Meydan ;Son Truvalılar Türk müydü?, kitabı kısa tanıtım*

*HEKTORUN İNTİKAMINI ALMAK! Onlar, Anadoluda kazandıkları büyük başarılardan sonra Truvanın intikamını aldım dediler; onlar kendilerini Truvalı kahraman Hektorla özdeşleştirdiler, onlar Doğunun son kahramanları, Son Truvalısı idiler. Onlar Fatih Sultan Mehmet ve Mustafa Kemal Atatürktü Son Truvalıların çıkış noktası, Fatih Sultan Mehmet ve Mustafa Kemal Atatürkün kendilerini Doğu kahramanlığının sembolü Truvayla özdeşleştirmeleridir. Son Truvalılarda cevap verilen sorulardan bazıları şunlardır: Homerosun İlyada ve Odysseia destanlarının bilinmeyen kaynakları nelerdir? Atlantis ve Mu gibi kayıp uygarlıklarla Truva arasında nasıl bir ilişki vardır? Truva Savaşının, tarihin ilk medeniyetler çatışması olduğu doğru mudur? Truva Savaşıyla üanakkale Savaşı arasındaki düşündüren benzerlikler nelerdir? Batı neden önce Truvayı Türklerle özdeşleştirmiş, sonra Truvaya sahip çıkmıştır? Nazi lideri Hitlerin sahip çıktığı Truva bulgusu nedir? Truvalıların devamı olan Romanın kurucusu Etrüskler Türk kökenlimidir? Ve TRUVALILAR Türk müdür? Köklü uygarlığımızın derinliğini ortaya koyan SON TRUVALILAR, tarihe bakışınızı değiştirecek özgün ve bilimsel bir çalışmadır. Son Truvalılar, arkeolojik ve antropolojik bulgular ışığında tarih içinde Truvalıların izini sürmektedir. Siz de eğer Son Truvalılarla birlikte bu yolculuğa katılacak olursanız, yakışıklı Prens Parisle güzel Helenanın dillere destan yasak aşkını gözlerinizle görecek, Truva Savaşında Hektorla Aşilin mücadelesine tanık olacak, Son Truvalı Aeniasla birlikte maceralı bir yolculuktan sonra İtalyaya varacaksınız. Kayıp Kıta Atlantisten Kayıp Kıta Muya, Antik Giritten eski Mısıra, Anadoludan Mezopotamyaya; Hititlere, Sümerlere, oradan da Orta Asyaya kadar uzanacaksınız. İlyada ve Odysseianın anlatıcısı ünlü ozan Homerosla tanışacak, Schliemannın bulduğu hazineleri görecek, en önemlisi de Topkapı Sarayında Fatihle tanışıp oradan Ankaraya geçerek Atatürkle Truvayı konuşacaksınız!*

----------


## kozmoz

"Truvalılar Türk müydü ?" ya da "Hititler (Etiler) Türk müydü ?" gibi bir tartışma, ne yazık ki bizlerin daha kendi tarihimizi bilmediğimizin, bu konuda daha Avrupalıların bakış açısıyla kendi tarihimize şaşı gözlerle baktığımızın, ulu önderimiz Aatürk'ün Türk tarihi konusunda yaptığı çalışmaları bilmediğimizin ve bilenlerin de Türk halkından sakladığının, bütün bunlardan dolayı da çok zavallı bir görüntü sergilediğimizin çok açık bir göstergesidir.

Biz her şeyden önce ulu önder Atatürk'ün Türk tarihi konusunda yaptığı çalışmaları bir kenara bırakmışız, Avrupalının söylediklerini "doğru" olarak benimsemişiz. üstelik Atatürk'ün Türk tarih tezini doğrulayan Prof. Dr. Oktay Belli ve Prof. Dr. Afif Erzen'in Türklerin atalarının Anadolu'ya M.ü. 15000 yıllarında geldiklerini bilimsel olarak kanıtlayan çalışmalalarının varlığına karşın biz daha Truvalıların ve Etilerin de Türk soyundan olduklarını kanıtlamak için çalışmıyoruz.

Ulu önder Atatürk Türk tarihi konusunda yaptığı çalışmalar sırasında tarih bilimcilerinin yazdığı yaklaşık 1000 tane tarih kitabı okumuş ve neredeyse tüm atalarımızın izini sürmüştür. Bu konuda yaptığı ekip çalışması ve beyin fırtınası sonucunda "Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" adlı 605 sayfalık ilk çalışmasını yayınlamıştır. Ulu önder Atatürk bununla da yetinmemiş ve 1935 yılında yedi ciltlik "Türk Tarihi" çalışmasını bitirmiş ve dönemin Macar elçisine de bu yedi ciltlik çalışmasını armağan olarak vermiştir. Bütün bu çalışmalar ortadayken, Truvalılar ya da Etiler (Hititler) Türk mü tartışması trajikomiktir !

Gerçekte "Atatürkçü aydın" geçinenlerin çoğu ulu önder Atatürk'ün bu çalışmalarını bilmektedirler. Ancak, bunları Türk toplumuyla paylaşmak yerine, yalnızca kendilerine saklıyorlar ve onları kullanarak kitap yazıp para kazanmaya çalışıyorlar ! Ne yazık ki Türk bilim insanlarının da büyük çoğunluğu yanlış olduğunu bilmelerine karşın kendi tarihimize Avrupalının penceresinden bakmakta ve bize benimsetmeye çalışmaktadırlar !!!

Ulu önder Atatürk "Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" adlı kitabında üin, Hindistan, Sümer, Eti (Hatti, Hitit), Elam, Met, Akamanış, Frigya, Lidya, Truva, Etrüsk, Ege Adaları, Knossos (Girit), Miken (Yunanistan) ve Mısır uygarlıklarını Türklerin kurduklarını ortaya koymuştur. ürneğin, 2004 yılından beri İtalyan bilim adamlarının yaptıkları araştırmalar, Etrüsklerin Türk olduklarını kesin olarak göstermiştir. Bu çalışmalardan ikisi ve yapan bilim adamları aşağıdadır.

1) 2004 yılında İtalyan genetik bilimcilerinden oluşan bir kurulun yaptığı çalışma sonunda Etrüsklerin kökeniyle ilgili çok güçlü kanıtlara ulaşılmıştır. Mü 7. - 3. yüzyıllar arasında yaşamış 80 Etrüsk iskeletinden alınan DNA örnekleri çok titiz bir çalışmayla günümüzün çeşitli ulusları insanlarının DNA'larıyla karşılaştırılmıştır. Etrüsklerin genetiğinin %98,2 oranla en çok günümüz Türkiye Türklerine yakın olduğu ortaya çıkmıştır.

The Etruscans: A Population - Genetic Study, 
Mitochondrial Diversity among the Etruscans, 2004. 
Cristiano Vernesi , Isabelle Dupanloup, Giorgio Bertorelle,
Guido Barbujani - Ferrara üniversitesi.
David Caramelli, Martina Lari, Enrico Cappellini, Jacopo Moggi
Cecchi, Brunetto Chiarelli - Firenze üniversitesi.
Loredana Castri - Bologna üniversitesi.
Antonella Casoli - Parma üniversitesi.
Francesco Mallegni - Pisa üniversitesi.
Carles Lalueza Fox - Pompeu Fabra üniversitesi.

2) Torino üniversitesi 'nden genetik uzmanı Prof. Dr. Alberto Piazzağnın 4 yıl süren ve 2007 yılında sonuçlanan çok yönlü araştırmaları, Etrüsklerin Anadolu'nun eski Lidya Bölgesinden önce Limni Adasına ve buradan da deniz yoluyla Orta İtalya'daki Toskana Bölgesine göç ettiklerini destekleyen çok güçlü kanıtlar ortaya koymuştur. Prof. Dr. Alberto Piazza Toscana Bölgesinde Etrüsklerin torunlarının yoğunlukla yaşadığı Volterra, Murlo ve Casentino ilçelerinden toplam 263 kişiden alınan kanın DNA‟ larının, Kuzey ve Güney İtalya, Güney Balkanlar, Sicilya, Sardinya, Limni adaları ve Anadoluğnun eski Lidya Bölgesinde yaşayanlardan toplam 1264 kişinin DNAğsı ile karşılaştırıldığını bildirdi. Prof. Dr. Alberto Piazza Etrüsklerin DNAğları ile en çok uyumluların Türkiye'de yaşayanlar olduğunun belirlendiğini belirtti.

Daha 1930 yılında Etrüsklerin Türk olduklarını ortaya koyması ve günümüzde yapılan en yeni bilimsel araştırmaların bunu doğrulaması, bütün dünyanın benimsediği gibi Atatürkğün gelmiş geçmiş en büyük tarihçilerden biri olduğunu kanıtlamaktadır. Ayrıca, İtalyanların yaptığı yukarıdaki çalışmalar, tüm Ege bölgesindeki eski uygarlıkları Türklerin kurduğunu desteklemektedir. Bize düşen görev, Truvalıların ve Etilerin Türk olmadıkları yalanını bir kenara bırakıp, onların Türk olduklarını bir daha tartışmaya gerek duymayacak kesinlikle kanıtlamaktır.

"Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" adlı kitabın özgün elektronik kopyası aşağıdaki linkten indirilebilir.

https://rapidshare.com/files/1328553...na_Hatlari.pdf

Kozmoz

----------


## kosmos

"Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" kitabını indirme linki değişti. Yeni linkler aşağıdadır.

"Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" özgün kopyası
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1z1asn...na_Hatlari.pdf

"Türk Tarihinin Ana Hatları" güncellenmiş kolay anlaşılan kopyası
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xh...ari-Guncel.pdf

Kozmoz

----------


## ahmetyildirim

Üsteki linklere ulaşamıyorum. Tekrar yükleyebilir misin.

----------

